# Who Died?



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

Seriously! I have seen more action in a funeral parlor. I hear people talk about how fun ST *USED* to be. So what happened? Where did all the fun loving members go ? Now it's basically just a couple of old farts hanging out here. Come on people let's liven up this joint . Don't be bashful. Let your hair down if you still have any left. :banana:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Somebody will trot out the tried and true "everyone's too busy to post. It's summertime!" When in reality, it's been going downhill for a while. That, coupled with the huge board meltdown a couple month ago, it's just tumbleweeds and cobwebs in here now.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Go ask Alice


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

oneraddad said:


> Go ask Alice



I can't cause she's ten feet tall.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

rkintn said:


> Somebody will trot out the tried and true "everyone's too busy to post. It's summertime!" When in reality, it's been going downhill for a while. That, coupled with the huge board meltdown a couple month ago, it's just tumbleweeds and cobwebs in here now.


Well that is sad.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Not any more


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ehhhh... forums always evolve and change. 

As for bringing back a more pleasant vibe here, as good friend of mine is fond of saying... nothing happens till somebody does something. 

Forums are what people make them, for better or worse.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

.....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Those who did racy stuff got either banned, busted, or just got out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> Those who did racy stuff got either banned, busted, or just got out.



How did "Racy" get brought into this?
You don't have to be "Racy" to have a good time. 

I'm guessing that the people that were having a good time got reported or banned or whatever. Maybe everyone should just lighten the ---- up? Everybody is just so uptight anymore.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tunes are always nice. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2015)

How do you get youtube videos in to your post? All I can get is links to post.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB_QmSWVY7o[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

dudeatlarge said:


> How do you get youtube videos in to your post? All I can get is links to post.


There are a couple of ways, but the easiest is to just copy and paste the URL from the top of your browser and just paste the whole thing into your Reply. It will LOOK like it's not going to load an actual youtube... but it will. 

Try it! If you mess it up, we'll get you through it and edit your post.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

An oldie but goodie.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjSpO2B6G4s[/ame]


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> Those who did racy stuff got either banned, busted, or just got out.


 I do think a chick dressed in just a flag is a bit racy.
I do remember awhile back, the women on here were doing just that weren't they?
They can always hold a chicken or a rabbit if they want to cover their cleavage.
Just sayin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2015)

Marshloft said:


> I do think a chick dressed in just a flag is a bit racy.
> I do remember awhile back, the women on here were doing just that weren't they?
> They can always hold a chicken or a rabbit if they want to cover their cleavage.
> Just sayin.


So what are your thoughts about women wearing Bacon Bras?

Also this is the "Singles " section not the "Old Prude" section.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGwzXpmlNTI[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2015)

Here is another oldie.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFy-yzj02FE[/ame]


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

dudeatlarge said:


> Seriously! I have seen more action in a funeral parlor. I hear people talk about how fun ST *USED* to be. So what happened? Where did all the fun loving members go ? Now it's basically just a couple of old farts hanging out here. Come on people let's liven up this joint . Don't be bashful. Let your hair down if you still have any left. :banana:


It started as a small group with a few coming and going and along the way a few actually found what they were seeking at a rate of one or two a year.

Then this part of ST drew negative attention from the other boards hosted here and we got reduced from low R content to G rated content only by admin on this side of ST around 2007.

Since then some still come and go but it stays pretty much as only about 8 or so posting in between activity increases that sometimes occur until a few find whatever they are looking for and move on elsewhere online or actually find something to their taste in the real world.


BTW have you seen the pictures of FarmboyBill's ankles? 

Well I'm off to go across town for "pizza pizza" and a few hours of play time.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey I worked with crazy people all day--and that's just the customers. Sometimes all I want is....




[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLfCnGVeL4[/ame]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol. Ill showum IF theres a loud majority that wants to seeum lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

That was a darn good song Tommy. long with I am a Rock. my Theme song.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

If you think Singletree is dead, Take a look at proboards.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> If you think Singletree is dead, Take a look at proboards.


there is none to blame other than the participants for what they chose to make of their forum group. The participants all knew what level of content this host site tolerates and the many options available and the locations that Terri and I provided for all to enjoy a "you can please some all of the time, some all of the time and give options that most can use if they choose to get most of what they seek most of the time. New participants Terri and I help understand the difference between the two rooms. Unfortunately the old timers here know what resources are available but few venture out of their shells to utilize them.

Yes its always been small and dead but the fact that many pass through and find other places to roost and move on or their dream accounts for a large part.

The fact that some here are set in their ways and discount newcomers from the git go is another factor.

Yet another factor is that some are more happy building their 10 foot wall around themselves and never trying to climb over it. Instead sulking behind it lamenting at the passing of their glory days decades ago.

When Grizz and I created this specialty group board many more participated and discussed both how to do the homesteading thing on their own and how to find the future with or without a mate , whichever suited them.

As was mentioned earlier this board is mostly dead and it's up to the group to define how much life it will have within the limits of the hosts of the two rooms.

Terri and I may inject some topics on occasion however our primary responsibility is to monitor and moderate the content y'all post of you adventures away from the board

If you want the two rooms of Singletree to be less dead, accept the fact that y'all aren't sharing enough of your single life adventures , g rated here and r rated in the other room to keep folks interested without offending them and getting your posts reported.

Be dull or be risquÃ©, whatever you choose but the proper Singletree room to post them on and tastefully invite the folks from this room to visit your R rated posts in the ST participant private room. 

Don't post the R rated stuff that HT doesn't allow here because if you do and other HT members report it , Terri and I have no choice but to moderate the reported posts. 

Surely y'all participate on other message boards. If you want to liven this board up why not privately invite some newcomers to participate?

I invite one or two newcomers each year. Sadly the last two or three decided to move on quickly but on the bright side only one of them left due to the negative nature of many of the posts. The other two read our archives and drawing off positive perspective posts used our group to develop their plan to move on with their lives in real world and both promised that if they caught life's gold ring they would return to share with us.

I figure two out of three gained something of value from this "dead" board group in the last 13 or 14 months isn't too bad.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with ya Jay, and youll notice Ive got a goodly number of both op and reg posts in there. I don't know why people here wont go there to post, other than maybe the women think like I did when I was 19. Went to a cat house door, but was afraid to go in.
Don't have a clue why the guys don't go there.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> I agree with ya Jay, and youll notice Ive got a goodly number of both op and reg posts in there. I don't know why people here wont go there to post, other than maybe the women think like I did when I was 19. Went to a cat house door, but was afraid to go in.
> Don't have a clue why the guys don't go there.



Oh I don't think women are afraid to go there. I think they just get tired of folks just posting about sex. Not too mention there's a bit of a misogynistic vibe to a lot of the posts there. We are grown women and choose not to put up with that kind of crap. You should know that by now, Bill.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, I know it, BUT, since its a more or less R rated forum, What subjects do we talk about in there that cant as well be talked about out here, and here to a larger audience??
IF Im wrong, somebody correct me, BUT I thought the proboards forum was a place to talk about things that CANT be talked about out here. I would assume, since this is a singles forum, that means primarly SEX. What else is there IN THERE to talk about, that one couldn't talk about OUT HERE?? 
AND using the sord sex, Im not referring to the actual physical act. im referring to ANYTHING having to do with the topic. Jokes, discussions, ANYTHING.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

There's plenty of stuff to talk about there that might get heated or someone might have an opinion about that wouldn't fit here. If you can't figure that out, it's your problem, not mine.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

*grins* Go, Rhonda. 

It's been so long since I've been over here that I can't even remember if I have a membership to the PBST or not. Eek.

Just checking back in here, plan to make it a regular thing. It's good to see that some of the best people are still here. I'm not sad to see others missing.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

(And what's all this "forum supporter" stuff?)


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

It's kinda nice to see some activity in here. Keep it up.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

SilverFlame819 said:


> *grins* Go, Rhonda.
> 
> It's been so long since I've been over here that I can't even remember if I have a membership to the PBST or not. Eek.
> 
> Just checking back in here, plan to make it a regular thing. It's good to see that some of the best people are still here. I'm not sad to see others missing.



Grrrllll how have you been?! Lol good to see you back!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I didn't say you had a problem. I doubt if I have one either. Yes I can see where we could take arguments over there, BUT if that happened, AND it might be a good thing, as a lot of people would finally go over there to see how it hashed out.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Shrek said:


> Surely y'all participate on other message boards. If you want to liven this board up why not privately invite some newcomers to participate?


I take a gander at gunbroker.com from time to time, and another guntrader site the kids started on facebook, or check out pictures of my grandkids on FB. I get notifications on E-mail, so I also check that. Otherwise I take no time for the internet, other than weather.

Was accepted in here when I was looking for a kiyiyippyya woman about a decade or more ago. I also explored some dating sites at that time as well. there was good and bad, and I was naÃ¯ve enough to not know better, or maybe I chose to ignore?

Anyways..I've stuck with HT, despite some very brief forays into unchartered waters. I don't like what HT did, and if I was dealing with business partners as such, I would have called them on it. I have no tolerance for such, but the people that post here had nothing to do with it,. and I've realized many are just as real as I am.

I've enjoyed the interaction between us, the pictures of goings on. I've been inspired by those who do things!

I hope it continues. If I knew where else to look, I might?


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

All the fun people get kicked out. I don't post much cuz everything I want to say is offensive according to the rules. Uhg Your not allowed to go against what anyone says cuz they cry and ya get strikes. So now it's boring. You have to agree with everything and what fun is that? No debating, no joking around. I feel like I'm in church.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2015)

Screw it. Just be yourself. Life's to short. Have fun while you're here . Maybe it will change in here? Some of those thin skinned people may be gone?


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey, Rhonda!  Good to see you too! I've been okay. You know, you make plans from A to B and then you do loopty-loos instead. *lol* Things are looking up though! I hope I didn't just jinx myself by saying that out loud! :doh::hysterical:

Oh, how I've missed the smiley collection here!!


So what happened to the board that people are upset about? I missed all the good drama...


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

farmgal said:


> All the fun people get kicked out. I don't post much cuz everything I want to say is offensive according to the rules. Uhg Your not allowed to go against what anyone says cuz they cry and ya get strikes. So now it's boring. You have to agree with everything and what fun is that? No debating, no joking around. I feel like I'm in church.


If that's the case, I won't last long! *lol*

I have a hard time with the censorship here. That's a problem for me. I cuss like a sailor, and I speak my mind. I really enjoy this site because the knowledge base is huge, and anything you want to do, others are bound to have experience with and be happy to share their thoughts with you. But the censorship... My God, is it stifling sometimes! I remember when you couldn't even say "crap". Like - I know 2-year-olds who say crap! And the H-word? I mean, that's getting a bit ridiculous. I recall a mod telling me that my post was great, but that I'd have to delete the H-word. I said - what if I want to talk about the PLACE? Should I say "H-word" or "down there in the fiery place"??? UGH. Screw that, I just deleted my post. I try to be as G-rated as possible, but when you want to nitpick words like "the H-word", I'd rather delete my post than water it down. 

I realize that the owners of the board may impose whatever rules they like, but making a singles forum G-rated is eye-roll-worthy, IMHO. You have to have a pass to get into the general and politics forums (at least, you used to...) so I don't understand why that hasn't happened for the singles forum. I do understand that the owners would like the singles forum to be centered around doing things on the farm with only one person, but when you get a crowd of single adults together, there will be innuendo and double entendres. Without a little fun singles chatter and flirting, this board just becomes kind of dull.

But HEY, what do I know?!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

SilverFlame819 said:


> ...
> I realize that the owners of the board may impose whatever rules they like, but making a singles forum G-rated is eye-roll-worthy, IMHO. You have to have a pass to get into the general and politics forums (at least, you used to...) so I don't understand why that hasn't happened for the singles forum. I do understand that the owners would like the singles forum to be centered around doing things on the farm with only one person, but when you get a crowd of single adults together, there will be innuendo and double entendres. Without a little fun singles chatter and flirting, this board just becomes kind of dull.
> 
> But HEY, what do I know?!


Me too! ...Way I see it, if Bugs Bunny could get away with double, sometimes even triple, entendres... 
But, it's the age of PC now. Stands for Persnickety Caviling. 

And, besides. Any day now, we'll probably find out, "experts have decided" ol' Bugs was responsible for corrupting 3 whole generations of America's youth, beginning with the boomers. And that that _heinous defilement_ of young, impressionable minds, shall be decreed to be the major influence which pushed our, once great nation, past the tipping point and sent us into the tailspin now known as the degradation of America.-- Bahm, Bahm, Bahm, Baahhh!!








_BEEP! BEEP!_


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Welllllll, I just spent an hour glancing through old posts about the meltdown. And boy don't I feel dirty now. And not in a good way! :S

So now my question is - how do I get this forum supporter button off my name? I've never donated a penny to this site, and I feel this label puts me in a classification that I don't want to be a part of. How did it get there in the first place?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

User CP. Edit Options. Scroll all the way down. Change Disable Ranks to yes.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Seems like everyone in here is married. That makes it impossible to make a connection since I'd not want to try and strike up a conversation with a married man. It makes things much too difficult to try and keep track of who is single and who isn't. Life is too short. I look in occasionally to see if anything is going on with folks I know in person.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

TxMex said:


> Seems like everyone in here is married. That makes it impossible to make a connection since I'd not want to try and strike up a conversation with a married man. It makes things much too difficult to try and keep track of who is single and who isn't. Life is too short. I look in occasionally to see if anything is going on with folks I know in person.


 Ox is the main married guy who posts here and he isn't looking for any date from what I see of his posts.

Many of the guys who were posting ended up sending me PMs to delete their profiles because they found what interested them away from the board in their real world.

There just hasn't been the usual trickle of new blood to the board over the last year that we used to see. That's why I suggested that y'all invite folks from other sites you visit or even from your real world contacts.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I haven't died, and ain't married. I do talk to myself, though, but not usually very loudly.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Aw shucks--when I was widowed I posted here and met some really nice ladies, but they were almost all way too young---then I quite accidentally met the Mrs on Plenty O' Fish--just killing time one day when I had nothing better to do. She was willing to have lunch, was within a day's round trip distance, my age, literate and articulate--bingo. 

I come back here just to see what the kids are doing--and we are not all kids. Georgia is out there, Bill is no spring chicken. 

Tex, just keep on looking---from what I read of your posts you are a highly desirable item and your problem will be sorting out the good ones from the bad. Then you have to make your lives mesh --If he's a heating and a/c specialist with a good job and a fixed base one of you will have to change---or call it off.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey TxMex!...you getting that new place set up? I'll be down your way some time this week, but I'll be running wide open. Maybe I'll be coming down that way on a semi-regular basis if things work out like I'd like (looking at a place on one of the lakes) 

Mon


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

There are other sites one can visit about particular singles interests, or even visit your local hangouts, etc.

Mainly, I like to visit or post about country living, homesteading interests to share with others who are single doing similar lifestyles.
I particularly enjoy the pics posted of their places and goings on, sharing interests about homesteading and the like.....it's all just a matter of choice.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Funny, I remember when it used to be all the men here complaining that they couldn't find a good woman, and now it's mostly women wondering where all the men are! 

Shrek, I dropped a link to this board on the other board I just walked away from as I dodged the door hitting me in the rear on my way out. 

People don't like change though... Most people stick where they're familiar.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Amen to your last.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

SilverFlame819 said:


> Funny, I remember when it used to be all the men here complaining that they couldn't find a good woman, and now it's mostly women wondering where all the men are!
> 
> Shrek, I dropped a link to this board on the other board I just walked away from as I dodged the door hitting me in the rear on my way out.
> 
> People don't like change though... Most people stick where they're familiar.


 
The pendulum has just swung in the opposite direction as more of the guys have put themselves back into real world.

Thanks for inviting some from your other social networks to visit our little group here and maybe get the trickle of new blood to make the discussions a bit more energized and give folks a bit more motivation to pursue their dreams.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

naw, Any new guys will view this as a dating place with women just itching to find a man, And the new women will come and tell us all about the no good bad boy who took them for everything they thought they still had lol They'll gripe about all men being dogs since the bad ones they fought to get dumped them, and all the ragging on each side will begin with the letting of new blood.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

TxMex said:


> Seems like everyone in here is married. That makes it impossible to make a connection since I'd not want to try and strike up a conversation with a married man. * It makes things much too difficult to try and keep track of who is single and who isn't. * Life is too short. I look in occasionally to see if anything is going on with folks I know in person.


Ain't that the truth!!
Totally single here......starting to wear me thin......




SilverFlame819 said:


> Funny, *I remember when it used to be all the men here complaining that they couldn't find a good woman, and now it's mostly women wondering where all the men are!
> *
> People don't like change though... Most people stick where they're familiar.


I took a look at the POF thing..........it's a scary world out there.
I don't know where to meet real people in real life......it's been 25 years since I have 'dated' and I was young a wild back then, so I think I have only been on 3 legitimate dates in my whole life!!!! OY


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

vicker said:


> I haven't died, and ain't married. I do talk to myself, though, but not usually very loudly.


I have questions.......


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Laura, Since ive forgotten, and since your a lady, You might enlighten me as to what IS and IS NOT a (real date)


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi All, 

Around here there aren't very many single women. The ones that stay are married to their high school sweethearts and the rest get the heck out of here as so as they get out of school. If a person doesn't drink and go to bars it really is hard to meet someone. 

Heck it hard to just find a female just to hang out with around here. The internet is a scary place to try and find companionship or whatever. At least here it seems kind of normal.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> naw, Any new guys will view this as a dating place with women just itching to find a man, And the new women will come and tell us all about the no good bad boy who took them for everything they thought they still had lol They'll gripe about all men being dogs since the bad ones they fought to get dumped them, and all the ragging on each side will begin with the letting of new blood.


Yes Bill. It _would've_ happened that way. Except, you jinxed it by saying it. Talk about taking all the fun out of a good spectator sport. Sheesh!
Now, we'll all have to wait for the next round of hopefuls and gripers to emerge. That is, if you'll keep _quiet_ about it and let nature take it's course.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

FarmboyBill said:


> Laura, Since ive forgotten, and since your a lady, You might enlighten me as to what IS and IS NOT a (real date)


Real date.
Boy comes to pick up girl, boy and girl go to dinner, movie, fishing, whatever, boy and girl spend time talking getting to know each other, (and doing an activiity like fishing or bowling together) boy brings girl home, they say good night, the end.

That in my brain, is a real date.

Going out, getting wasted, doing the walk of shame the next day is not a date. That's a hook up.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I have questions.......


See you PM.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Gosh--I've been here because i've enjoyed the post's--but I feel like it's all over my head now!! I'm widowed, elderly--and just enjoyed other people's lives. Now--its not only over my head--but i dont belong!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

What is the walk of shame? Is that when your too wasted to walk straight and don't remember what you did to get that way, but you have faint recollections of something you either wish you hadn't done, OR hope you had? lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heck ceresone, theres only around a doz of us in here now that make posts on a simi regular basis. How can you feel you don't belong?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OK Billy, Ill prophicy no more lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IamnotPC, Where at in Kans is you? I was born raised between Atchison and St. Joe


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Walk of shame is when you are leaving someone's house / apartment / etc, after going home with them on the first "date" IE you got white girl wasted, had sex w a stranger and your walking out of a strangers place with you bra in your purse,(boxers in your pocket) your panties on inside out, and you shirt ain't buttoned right cause you are trying to get the H. E. double outta there before he/she wakes up

THAT is the walk of shame.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AH. I see, BUT what are you doing with HIS boxers??


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Silly.
If HE is doing the walk of shame, or doing the coyote (where you chew off your own arm cause you sobered up and saw what you slept w/ and you would rather lose an arm than to wake her up) then HE would be carrying his boxers.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Boy oh boy. You can sure tell I'm out of touch. I never knew there was a newer catch-all phrase for it. When I first read it, I thought maybe it had to do with the way one would walk after a full night of mattress olympics. But, I can certainly see where that phrase would be a lot easier than what we used to say..."Went to bed at 2 with a 10, woke up at 10 with a 2."


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I prefer to call it the red carpet stroll...I reject shame for natural acts, I ain't running and ... the men are never ugly


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> AH. I see, BUT what are you doing with HIS boxers??


Same thing I wondered. I hear they CAN be comfortable though.

Mon


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Walks of shame or coyote escapes are dull compared to the adrenaline fueled escape dashes for survival when you discover they're nuttier than rat crap in a peanut butter factory.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Mammy. I think, that after we stripped down, and I found she was wearing boxer shorts, that would ruin the event. BUTT What do I know.

Good one Jay


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I still have some of my husbands silk and cotton boxer shorts that I wear around the house with one of his cotton shirts days like this when it is so muggy. very comfortable. ~Georgia


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Bill, you obviously have never wrestled with a gal wearing boxer shorts.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

It's not what kind of shorts she's wearing. It's how she uses them. :rock:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

unfortunately, Ive never wrestled with a girl, and doubt if id want to now. Id likely get beat. lol


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Back when the girls considered it stylish to wear men's boxers, a coworker's wife forgot to check all the boxer shorts as she took them out of the dryer for the ones with sewn up fly that belonged to his daughter (although he was a skinny guy and his daughter an average figured girl, they wore the same size men's boxers).

Any how he ended up with a sewn up pair of boxers on and later that day while we were changing flights on the way to a on site customer service he went to the men's room to wiz as the rest of us waited in the concourse.

As we waited we heard a couple guys come out talking about the weirdo standing at a urinal with his pants around his ankles and his drawers around his knees.

Later on our flight he told us what had happened and how the more he searched for the fly in the drawers the more he danced until finally he just had to drop everything. ound:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL lol


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Walks of shame or coyote escapes are dull compared to the adrenaline fueled escape dashes for survival when you discover they're nuttier than rat crap in a peanut butter factory.


Or married.........


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

tamarackreg said:


> Or married.........


 That reminds me of what a guy used to say when he heard someone say how guns should be outlawed because they kill people. If he heard it said he would reply "Guns don't kill people. Husbands who come home early from work without first calling home do".


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yuppa. Had a situation like that kinda with #2 once.


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, just for the record, I am single...


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Mammy. I think, that after we stripped down, and I found she was wearing boxer shorts, that would ruin the event. BUTT What do I know.


That should only cancel the event if she's wearing the boxer's *intended* original issue equipment.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Thread drift? More interesting than who died. 

Walk of shame???? Married? LOL, I must have missed a lot.
Ox


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> Hey TxMex!...you getting that new place set up? I'll be down your way some time this week, but I'll be running wide open. Maybe I'll be coming down that way on a semi-regular basis if things work out like I'd like (looking at a place on one of the lakes)
> 
> Mon


Let me know when you are flying by this way. I am currently in residence. Be careful when you come by though.....I may put you to work helping me extract honey.


----------

